

Shape-shifting clusters move beyond ‘hardware’ - mzehrer
http://www.engin.umich.edu/college/about/news/stories/2014/july/memory-clusters

======
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/wet-computing-could-put-a-terabyte-in-
a-t...](http://gizmodo.com/wet-computing-could-put-a-terabyte-in-a-
tablespoon-1610395942), which points to this.

